# 8 Bit Trip



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qsWFFuYZYI&feature=featured

Yeeeah.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 26, 2009)

How the heck does it have that many views already!!?

This was amazing. God that looked awesome.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 26, 2009)

It has that many views already because it's awesome.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 26, 2009)

'1500 hours of moving legobricks and take photos of them.'

...exactly *how* much time is that...days, weeks, months or..? Cause every second was fucking awesome
Aaaand catchy tune, too.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 26, 2009)

i just watched this before this thread was made, actually.

it's pretty cool.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 26, 2009)

... daaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 26, 2009)

...I can't even stand the work it takes to draw a 5 second flip book animation. This is crazy.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 26, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> '1500 hours of moving legobricks and take photos of them.'
> 
> ...exactly *how* much time is that...days, weeks, months or..? Cause every second was fucking awesome
> Aaaand catchy tune, too.


1500 hours, about 25 hours in a day...

1500 divided by 25 is 60.

So it took two months.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 27, 2009)

Two months, but that's in exact hours. I'm willing to bet he didn't spend more then 3-4 hours a day working on it. So that's about (1500 hours in total/4 hours a day=375 days) a little over a year at best. 

This is one of the most amazing videos I've ever seen. It's awesome, in the literal sense.

I realized during the Pong part that to move the dot back and forth he would have to nearly take apart the entire structure to a point, move the dot, and rebuild it. Not to mention keeping it consistent frame-to-frame and _twirling it_ at the same time. Absolutely mind-blowing.


----------



## H-land (Aug 27, 2009)

Minnow said:


> I'm willing to bet he didn't spend more then 3-4 hours a day working on it.


He? Man, you can't cover _your own face_ with legos. There had to be at least two people working on this.
I got to the part with the people kicking before Youtube decided to stop loading for me. May have to finish watching when I get home.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 27, 2009)

That's only one scene at the beginning. While I'm sure several people _did_ work on it, he could have theoretically done it all himself after that part. Of course, with more people, it could have been completed faster, anyway.


----------

